# Special Operations Intelligence Sergeant killed in Afghanistan (RIP)



## BonannoQbano (Apr 5, 2008)

To the family and loved ones of Sergeant Nicholas A. Robertson,
It is with great sorrow that I extend my condolences upon the loss of your/our Hero, who gave his all in the fight for freedom, and in the defense of his brothers and our grateful nation. May God give you strength until you meet again.

Sergeant Nicholas A. Robertson, May God protect and guide your fellow warriors as they carry on without you; and bestow unto them, courage and strength to travel this most difficult path. I pray The Lord will grant your brothers the grace and perseverance to see the mission through.


RELEASE NUMBER: 080501-01
DATE POSTED: APRIL 5, 2008
http://news.soc.mil/releases/News%20Archive/2008/April/080405-01.html
PRESS RELEASE: Special Operations Intelligence Sergeant killed in Afghanistan

U.S. Army Special Operations Command Public Affairs Office

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, April 5, 2008) — An Army special operations intelligence sergeant died April 3 at Landstuhl Regional Medical Center, Landstuhl, Germany, from wounds suffered April 2 during combat operations near Zahn Khan District, Ghazni Province, Afghanistan.

Sergeant Nicholas A. Robertson, 27, a cryptologic linguist assigned to Headquarters Service Company, 3rd Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne), served as a Special Operations Team-Alpha (SOT-A) assistant team sergeant until his death.

Robertson is survived by his parents, David and Nancy, of Venice, Fla., and brothers Doug and Todd.


For Sgt. Robertson's bio, click here...


----------



## AWP (Apr 5, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 5, 2008)

RIP Sgt. Robertson

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 5, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 5, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Robal2pl (Apr 5, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## The Bodizepha (Apr 5, 2008)

Rest in peace Warrior.


----------



## bella (Apr 5, 2008)

Another sad loss for his family and our country. 

RIP Prayers to your family.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 5, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Apr 5, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Warrior.  Prayers out to all who knew and loved you.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Apr 5, 2008)

Rest in blessed and well-deserved peace.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 5, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## car (Apr 5, 2008)

Rest easy, li'l brother.


----------



## Mac82 (Apr 5, 2008)

RIP Soldier


----------



## Ex3 (Apr 5, 2008)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## harryhubbard68 (Apr 5, 2008)

Take a knee and face out on the far side bother. Rest easy.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 7, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## car (Apr 7, 2008)

E-mail I received from a CW4 buddy of mine -
-----------

I can mention this now that it's official. Nick was one of my guys; a great young man doing something for his country instead of being on the sidelines. Once again a true silent professional. The dates and times of his passing are in contention. Nick was injured on Thursday and sent to Landstuhl Saturday on lifesupport so that his folks could see him one last time. The Army does great things.  Nick was a Senior Voice Advisor and very, very good at his job.

-- Ray

The Associated Press
AUGUSTA, MAINE - A soldier stationed at Fort Bragg died from wounds he sustained while on duty in Afghanistan, the Pentagon said Saturday. Army Sgt. Nicholas Robertson, 27, of Old Town, died Thursday at the Landstuhl Regional Medical Center in Germany of wounds he suffered the previous day while conducting dismounted combat operations in the Zahn Khan District of Afghanistan.

Robertson was assigned to the 3rd Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group, Airborne, Fort Bragg. The University of Maine graduate enlisted in the Army in 2005. He was on his second tour of duty in Afghanistan.

Robertson is survived by his parents and two brothers.

Gov. John Baldacci and members of Maine's congressional delegation sent their condolences to Robertson's family. Baldacci ordered flags flown at half-staff on the day of Robertson's funeral.


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 7, 2008)

RIP Sgt.Robertson. My thoughts and prayers out to the members of his unit, and to his family and friends back at home...


----------

